# GT 330 Vs HD 4650 Vs HD 5165 what ones the best?



## Melvis (May 6, 2010)

Ok ive been looking into a few laptop/notebooks (for a friend) and just wanted to know what out of the three i have listed is the most powerful?

1. NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M (2299MB Total: 1GB discrete memory + 1275MB shared memory)

2. ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4650 (2815MB Total: 1GB discrete memory + 1791MB shared memory)

3. ATI Mobility Radeon™ 5165 (2778MB Total: 1GB discrete memory + 1754MB shared memory)

I have no idea what one would be the most powerful as i don't look into laptops very often. But going by the numbers my guess its the 5165? or am i wrong?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 6, 2010)

i want to say GT330


----------



## entropy13 (May 6, 2010)

If we follow Notebookcheck's "rankings":
51. HD 5165
52. HD 4650
56. GT 330M

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Comparison-of-Graphic-Cards.130.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html

The 5165 is a 4650 with higher stock clocks while the GT 330M is technically a higher clocked GT 240M.


----------



## emptymt (May 6, 2010)

this link should be helpful . . 

http://www.techtree.com/India/Features/All_You_Need_to_Know_about_Notebook_GPUs/551-110174-899.html


----------



## Melvis (May 7, 2010)

Ill go with the ATI 5165 then

Thanks for all your replies


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 7, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Ill go with the ATI 5165 then
> 
> Thanks for all your replies



what is make you chose 5165


----------



## Melvis (May 7, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> what is make you chose 5165



1. it seems to perform just as good if not a little better then the other two.

and 

2. its the only laptop with high res 1600*900 and that's going to be good for Photoshop work.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 8, 2010)

Melvis said:


> 1. it seems to perform just as good if not a little better then the other two.
> 
> and
> 
> 2. its the only laptop with high res 1600*900 and that's going to be good for Photoshop work.





the GT330 have more core speed,rop's,texture units,memory bandwidth the only advantage for 5165 is dx11, also if you are think about other option it will be the 4650 and 5165 come in end, but it's your chose


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 8, 2010)

there is no DX 11 support with the 5165 http://www.amd.com/us/products/note...ility-hd-5165/Pages/ati-mobility-hd-5165.aspx


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 8, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> there is no DX 11 support with the 5165 http://www.amd.com/us/products/note...ility-hd-5165/Pages/ati-mobility-hd-5165.aspx



and this is end the story, no advantage for 5165 thanx for info Aliengod


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> the GT330 have more core speed,rop's,texture units,memory bandwidth the only advantage for 5165 is dx11, also if you are think about other option it will be the 4650 and 5165 come in end, but it's your chose



The only thing that is true that you mentioned is...nothing. They're both clocked the same core speed (actually the GT330M's supposed to be 575 stock, the 5165 is 600 stock...), they're both 128-bit.

And the 5165 actually has better FPS in games and synthetic benchmarks.

http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5165.24579.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-330M.22437.0.html

Unless you're saying having a GT 300 series, which are GT 200 series with DX 10.1, which in turn are technically still the GT 9000 series, is an advantage...

9700M GT - GT 240M - GT 330M.


----------



## Melvis (May 8, 2010)

If there similar in performance then that's good enough for me, and DX 11 i dont care about DX 11 this wont play apart in deciding what laptop to get.

This laptop will be mainly used for Photoshop work as i said^ and the ONLY laptop with the higher res is the one that has the ATI 5165 and it seems to perform very well so its a no brainer realy.

If on the other hand the GT330M had a massive lead in performance then naturally i would choose a different laptop that had lower res but this just isn't the case.

Thanks again to you all and your info


----------



## overclocker (May 8, 2010)

+1 for the ATI 5165


----------



## ToTTenTranz (May 9, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> the GT330 have more core speed,rop's,texture units,memory bandwidth the only advantage for 5165 is dx11, also if you are think about other option it will be the 4650 and 5165 come in end, but it's your chose



Wut?
Dude, pretty much everything you said is completely wrong! Where did you take that info from?!



GT330M (GT216)
- DX10.1
- 48 shaders
- 16 TMUs
- 8 ROPs
- 575MHz core
- 1265MHz shader
- 1600MHz memory (25.6GBps bandwidth)


Mobility HD5165 (RV730)
- DX10.1
- 320 shaders (64*5)
- *32* TMUs
- 8 ROPs
- *600*MHz core/shader
- *1800*MHz memory (*28.8*GBps bandwidth)


Mobility HD4650 (RV730)
- DX10.1
- 320 shaders (64*5)
- *32* TMUs
- 8 ROPs
- 550MHz core/shader
- 1600MHz memory (25.6GBps bandwidth)




Overall performance comparison is a no-brainer: both the HD5165 and the HD4650 will smash the GT330M in any game. The HD5165 will be a bit faster because of 10% higher core clock.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 9, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Wut?
> Dude, pretty much everything you said is completely wrong! Where did you take that info from?!
> 
> 
> ...





seems im wrong, this is very good explain my bro, sorry mate "melvis"


----------



## Melvis (May 10, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> seems im wrong, this is very good explain my bro, sorry mate "melvis"



Its all good


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 10, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Its all good



thanx bro


----------

